# BMQ and all it's glory (question inside about edumacation)



## lethalLemon (30 Jul 2011)

I spent about 1.5hrs searching the site for anything related, I just got home (4:44am - Calgary, AB) from a 10hr shift at a night club (yay, drunk people!) so pardon me if I missed finding a relevant thread with my answer.

Since I bombed my first year of Criminology BA degree and then blew off the rest of the student loan for that year on my phone bill and doritos, I'm now back home in Calgary and I've been looking into taking an online Diploma program through Canadore College/Royal Military College's Distance Learning sector: Diploma in Military Arts and Science.

I'm about 8 weeks away from finding out when and if I'll be going to BMQ however I'm hesitant to start up the Diploma program in fear that I will not be able to work on it and meet deadlines through BMQ

I'll probably have more than enough to do just being on BMQ, won't I?

Cheers.


----------



## gcclarke (30 Jul 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> I'll probably have more than enough to do just being on BMQ, won't I?



Yes. I think it's safe to say that any attempt to take some sort of college or University level courses at the same time as BMQ will result in you failing BMQ, the other courses, or both.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (30 Jul 2011)

Agreed.

 Lets be realistic here, BMQ is not necessarily hard ,except for those who make it that way for themselves; however it consumes every a vast majority of your time and attention. Any distractions (e.g. excessive partying, academic courses, family issues) can lead to issues on both end of the spectrum.

 If you're hoping to make the military a career, I'd focus on getting your foot through the door. 

Just my  :2c:


----------



## Fotoshark (31 Jul 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> I'm on week three right now.  I can tell you that you will have no time for any extra courses. You hardly even have enough time to "relieve yourself".



TMI!!!! lol  just buggin.

From what I've watched of the Basic Up videos on the forces site I can def concur with the lack of time to do anything during BMQ.

- T.


----------



## lethalLemon (2 Aug 2011)

Alright, I had a feeling that was the case. I definitely want to make a career out of enrolling in the CF, but I would also like to pursue some post-secondary education (particularly the DMASc as it intrigues me quite a bit), so I will wait until after wards when I have _more_ time  

Thanks folks!


----------

